# Nintendo NX announcement today!



## StevenC (Oct 20, 2016)

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/788900063833493504

3pm UK, 10am ET, 7am PT.


----------



## myrtorp (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope it will be like the Gamecube. Solid console with a good controller! I dont think it will be that though


----------



## hodorcore (Oct 20, 2016)

damn nice! cant wait for zelda nx
i also hope that it will truly be a fusion console so we can play the games on the go


----------



## bostjan (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone planning on catching the news in real time? I'm super curious but I'm not able to access things.


----------



## hodorcore (Oct 20, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Anyone planning on catching the news in real time? I'm super curious but I'm not able to access things.



brate just go to the nintendo website, it will be live in 50 minutes!


----------



## StevenC (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo Switch!


----------



## hodorcore (Oct 20, 2016)

it's amazing! that controller and the display tho
take my money nintendo


----------



## myrtorp (Oct 20, 2016)

Thats actually pretty cool, Ill probably get one just for Zelda, and im hoping for some quality games


----------



## StevenC (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll be preordering at least 2


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Well, I like it. A lot. Love the concept. It's even sexy looking. It seems it was running Skyrim Special Edition, and that takes quite a bit of horsepower, which is good to know. I hope the fact that it's a tablet format won't hurt its performance.

I really want one. With Breath of the Wild, of course.  And that new Mario game looks fantastic, too! From the 3 seconds of it that we got it looks almost like a crossover between Galaxy and 64.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 20, 2016)

Haven't had a console since PS3/Xbox 360 but I want this just to play Skyrim anywhere. 

Also, I like how they didn't try to sugarcoat the handheld version in the trailer. The fps looked pretty bad on the Zelda part.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 20, 2016)

Fat-Elf said:


> Haven't had a console since PS3/Xbox 360 but I want this just to play Skyrim anywhere.
> 
> Also, I like how they didn't try to sugarcoat the handheld version in the trailer. The fps looked pretty bad on the Zelda part.



Haha yeah, I noticed that too. I wonder if all the horsepower is in the tablet itself, or if it gets a processing boost from the dock.

Still though, I was definitely impressed by the flexibility of it, and unlike the WiiU, it actually looks fun to use. Colour me intrigued.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Fat-Elf said:


> Also, I like how they didn't try to sugarcoat the handheld version in the trailer. The fps looked pretty bad on the Zelda part.



It does look pretty awful.   Although Skyrim looked fantastic. I'm choosing to believe that was just a super-imposed image on the video recording itself, and not a filming of the guy actually playing. But it seems Nintendo do mess up their trailers and stuff at times, like how the butchered the beautiful music in the new Zelda trailers with that "break" thing in the soundtrack halfway through it. It just sounds like the music glitched out. If they let something like that slide, I'd assume they'd let something like the fps on the handheld slide as well, but only for the trailer... I hope.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 20, 2016)

Hate to say it, but too cumbersome for the modern phone world. It's gonna flop. (or maybe I've been watching too much Shark Tank..)


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks great to me.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmm, after seeing it, I'm not convinced this will go too well for Nintendo, but I wish them the best.


----------



## Axayacatl (Oct 20, 2016)

Don Vito said:


> Hate to say it, but too cumbersome for the modern phone world. It's gonna flop. (or maybe I've been watching too much Shark Tank..)





bostjan said:


> Hmm, after seeing it, I'm not convinced this will go too well for Nintendo, but I wish them the best.



Sadly for Nintendo I have to agree. I am not an industry expert and I'm not even playing that many video games anymore.. heck... I'm not even young anymore... 

But my concern for Nintendo is that a user will want to switch from their game to their social media or IM and at that point they may think to themselves "why do I own this thing". 

Good graphics and nice screen? My iPhone/iPad can do that. 
Take anywhere? My iPhone/iPad can do that.
Switch in and out and talk to my friends? My iPhone/iPad can do that.
Explore other content totally unrelated to Nintendo? My iPhone/iPad can do that.

I continue to talk out of my a$$, but I don't think Nintendo has the supply chain or hardware research or OEM relationships to produce cutting edge hardware at a price that can compete with, say, an iPad that can also play the exact same games.

If Samsung can't play the hardware game, why would Nintendo be able to?

I think they should have just stuck to producing amazing content for other devices.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Axayacatl said:


> Sadly for Nintendo I have to agree. I am not an industry expert and I'm not even playing that many video games anymore.. heck... I'm not even young anymore...
> 
> But my concern for Nintendo is that a user will want to switch from their game to their social media or IM and at that point they may think to themselves "why do I own this thing".
> 
> ...



Let's not jump to conclusions yet. It's not even known what kind of hardware they're using. All that is known is that it has a custom Tegra processor and Nvidia GPU, all created for the Switch.

Not mention that we do not know what kind of operating system they'll be using. The Wii U already had access to YouTube, Netflix, and the internet in general. It was sluggish, but it was there. Now that we have a tablet format, I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility that they've done some more intuitive integration of social media with the OS. They've expanded their market to mobile gaming, so maybe they'll integrate more mobile technologies into their new system. And sure, your phone/tablet can produce nice graphics, but it's got nowhere near the processing power to run a videogame as large as Zelda, or the Skyrim remake.

Besides, if you don't want to take it out for playing on the go, you don't have to. The controller looks nice enough, and the system doesn't seem to take up a lot of space. I know I'd be wary of taking it out. Hell, I'm already paranoid my smartphone or my 3DS will slip out of my hands and break. 

I really have no idea how the system is going to do in the market. I know I'll likely follow it, since I like all things Nintendo, but that's just me. I just think it's too early to call a flop based on what we know. But then again, I'm also talking out of my ass here.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 20, 2016)

Travelling between my house, workshop/studio and girlfriends place a lot, I can see this coming in handy. 

Plus, it's got one big thing ahead of my iPad - games library. Seriously, the only worthwhile game I play on my iPad is Hearthstone


----------



## SD83 (Oct 20, 2016)

To be honest, depending on the games they will release for it this, but it is the first time I honestly consider buying a console. 
Also, I don't really understand the smartphone comparison, but that's maybe because I didn't have one until two years ago and am still convinced that they lose against specialised, yet cheaper tools in every single aspect 10 out of 10 times except for short messaging and making calls... between this and the (in my opinion) stupid NES remake, I'll definitly go with this.


----------



## downburst82 (Oct 20, 2016)

SPLATOON!!!! Thats all I needed 

Looks super cool I will absolutely be getting one at release (as long as Splatoon is a launch title) It will be the first time ive bought a console at launch since Nintendo 64.


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 20, 2016)

Axayacatl said:


> Good graphics and nice screen? My iPhone/iPad can do that.
> Take anywhere? My iPhone/iPad can do that.
> Switch in and out and talk to my friends? My iPhone/iPad can do that.
> Explore other content totally unrelated to Nintendo? My iPhone/iPad can do that.


And yet the 3DS sold dozens of millions of units. Imagine a 3DS on steroids, unencumbered by the silly 3D gimmick, that you can also plug into your TV and play with friends on.

Your iPhone or iPad have one fatal flaw: They can't play Nintendo games (at least not modern ones). And ultimately, that's what sells Nintendo's consoles.


----------



## Axayacatl (Oct 20, 2016)

Alberto7 said:


> I just think it's too early to call a flop based on what we know. But then again, I'm also talking out of my ass here.



I think you are reading out of your ass as well. 

I didn't call it a flop. 

I wrote that my concern for Nintendo is that they will lose the content game because they tried to play the hardware game. 

Just think about how tough the game industry is getting right now. You can play games on your new Apple TV and also get access to tons of content. You guys are all saying that is not relevant to Nintendo's future?

The Nintendo 3DS was immensely successful, agree. Tens of millions of units sold. It was a very strong product in 2011 and 2012.

They are releasing the new system precisely because it is a well known fact that 3DS sales have plummeted lately. 

It is natural for the sales of an old product to die down, and it is natural to replace them with something better. Nothing new there. Product cycle. 

All I am saying is that my _concern_ for Nintendo is that the hardware game has changed pretty drastically over the last four years. 

I know because both Sony and Microsoft are actively re-freshing their consoles to re-fresh demand. 

Original and memorable games is what Nintendo does best. I agree it is their ticket to success.

The smartphone comparison is actually very relevant. If not, ask small camera makers how they are doing. And ask yourself which has been the fastest growing platform for games of any kind. 

Finally, coreysMonster, you wrote that one cannot play Nintendo games on the iPhone/iPad, but Nintendo just famously released Mario for the iPhone....

Please do not put words in my mouth. None of my multiple personalities is calling this new console a flop. None of them is wishing Nintendo to do poorly. 

And I will destroy *anybody* here at Mario Kart 64 with Yoshi. Any map.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Axayacatl (Oct 21, 2016)

Alberto7 said:


> . And sure, your phone/tablet can produce nice graphics, but it's got nowhere near the processing power to run a videogame as large as Zelda, or the Skyrim remake.



OK, admittedly I sort of assumed that the latest Apple tablet could play a game like Zelda but that is probably unrealistic. I can see how loading massive maps and free-roam worlds would likely strain the 1GB, 2GB of RAM even in a state of the art iPad. I'm wondering about the screen quality as well. In that regard I do think Apple can make top screens for relatively cheap, but maybe Nintendo has something awesome cooked up for that. My personal experience following Nintendo is that it hasn't been the case for a long time and that they get away with it because of the games. But now it seems that they are going down both paths. That's why I'm thinking aloud about how this could play out. Granted, PS2 was a massive success and it didn't have the best hardware as far as I understand such things.

It really looks awesome though, and I love it that you can detach the controllers and share them to play Mario Kart.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 21, 2016)

Axayacatl said:


> I didn't call it a flop.



My bad. I actually ended up mixing up part of your post with Don Vito's right before yours.

I do share with you my worry for Nintendo's future though, as I'm not entirely sure what their strategy is in order to stay relevant, or how successful it'll be. If anything, I think it's cool that they're staying out of the hardware wars and just doing their own thing. Originality is a trait I appreciate... even if that, admittedly, means hell for third (and even first) party developers.

Funnily enough though, I was talking with my roommate about the Switch today (he loves the Nintendo from the 90's-early 2000's, but, as a computer engineer and game developer, hates their new model... which I understand), and he told me about the Nvidia Shield... which is oddly similar to the Switch, and it weirded me out. I honestly thought this was a concept Nintendo decided to initiate, and not just take from one of their hardware suppliers. The comments on this article are actually pretty interesting to read:

http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/20/...ts-from-the-nvidia-shield-for-its-new-console



Axayacatl said:


> And I will destroy *anybody* here at Mario Kart 64 with Yoshi. Any map.



Bring it bud, I'll race ya.


----------



## MFB (Oct 21, 2016)

coreysMonster said:


> And yet the 3DS sold dozens of millions of units. Imagine a 3DS on steroids, unencumbered by the silly 3D gimmick, that you can also plug into your TV and play with friends on.



The 3DS could at least fold onto itself and fit in a pocket, this is a full on tablet that you'd be walking around with. People didn't care about the 3D aspect of the 3DS, it's just that that's what they thought people wanted and made all the new games for - even if people turned the 3D of it off entirely, so they HAD to own one if they wanted to play stuff.

Also coming with that steroids territory is that this will get hot running that kind of power. We've got _phones_ whos battery blows up, and phones that heat up just from playing a game designed for it; imagine running Skyrim on this thing with it on your lap and you feel it heat up like a laptop. 



> And ultimately, that's what sells Nintendo's consoles.



Sure did wonders for the WiiU.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 21, 2016)

Nintendo's been the patron saint of gimmicky hardware for donkey years. Sometimes it works like the Zapper, Wii and DS/3DS, and sometimes it crashes and burns to crap like the Power Glove, Robo, Super Scope, Virtua Boy and Wii U. And the new hardware would be difficult for most or all third party developers, but that's typical Nintendo history for you: it's always practically a shotgun relationship between them. Putting Skyrim footage does show some hope that Nintendo will play nice more often. 

One thing that Nintendo does well is they consistently release a console that's dedicated centrally to games, and not a gaming based PC like how Sony and Microsoft are on a race to being obsolete first. All the hardware gimmicks are all still based centrally on gaming, be it alone or multiplayer. Switch continues that business model. If anything the Switch has just widened the space on where and how many friends you can fall out of or how many strangers you can turn to sworn enemies when playing the new upcoming Mario Kart with animosity.  

And of course Nintendo will always have their dedicated fanbase to fall back on. Always waiting to rely on bringing the new versions of the usual nostalgia bait franchises to haemorrhage money. Though Mario, Zelda and Pokemon are doing the heavy lifting, refining the solid templates and milking it dry, just keep Team Ninja away from Metroid, and they don't smear their dormant properties into the dirt like Star Fox, Kid Icarus and... well Metroid again. 

But cynical as I may sound, having said that, I really want to play the new Zelda game.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 21, 2016)

I like this.

I haven't bought a Nintendo product in over 10 years, but I think that will change.


----------



## Edika (Oct 21, 2016)

Even though I find the idea intriguing and the option of having a powerful handheld/docked console to play games everywhere, it seems I'm the only one that found that ad distasteful. Taking your dog on a walk and can't stand being out in the open without having your head glued on a screen? Being called to a social get together and the addition you bring is stopping people from interacting to see what you're doing in a small screen? Playing Mario cart before going to an actual cart? Playing virtual basketball just after playing actual basketball? Maybe a decade ago I'd find it more appealing but now it just weird-ed me out.

I'm not dissing the product itself but how Nintendo chooses to advertise it by the way.


----------



## narad (Oct 21, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sometimes it works like the Zapper, Wii and DS/3DS, and sometimes it crashes and burns to crap like the Power Glove, Robo, Super Scope, Virtua Boy and Wii U



My super scope did not crash and burn! Battleclash, man!!?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 21, 2016)

I loved the zapper, but it needed more games other than duck hunt and gunsmoke. I loved the power pad, but it needed more games than super track and field. I think R.O.B. could have been better, albeit not great, with good supporting software. Same with Virtual Boy and Wii U.

Nintendo *needs* to follow through with a killer app for each gimmick. If they never made duck hunt, no one would have given a .... about the zapper, and if not for Wii Sports, who knows how the Wii would have fared.

In hindsight, there should have been something like RoboCop or The Punisher with the zapper. Before you get carried away and say anything about FPS and the NES, there were contemporary games that kept the player stationary and worked perfectly fine for shooters, and with the zapper, you have no control of movement anyway. Imagine how much fun Contra's base levels would be if they used the zapper - there should have been a game like that.

The Wii Fit Board needed a first person mario game, where you could run and go on your toes to jump. I think it could have been a hit. Wii Fit mini games were great, but got old after a while, and Punch Out used the balance board, but the trick was that it was just flat out more difficult to play that way.

My issue with the Switch is that it's maybe something that would have been a novel and successful idea around the time the Wii U was developed. Now, it's probably just too late. Tablets are everywhere - you can buy a decent one for $50 or a good one for $150, so why would I buy a Nintendo that is essentially a tablet with a controller and a dock (which I guarantee you'll be able to get off brand controllers and docks for tablets within weeks of this thing debuting) for $250+?


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm definitely intrigued by this.
That said, I'm still buying a Wii U when they get cheap if Mario Maker doesn't get ported over.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 21, 2016)

Axayacatl said:


> They are releasing the new system precisely because it is a well known fact that 3DS sales have plummeted lately.



Worth noting, 3DS/2DS sales jumped recently. The reason for that is because you can play watered down Nintendo experiences on your smartphone that are evidently making people interested in the real deal.


----------



## narad (Oct 21, 2016)

StevenC said:


> Worth noting, 3DS/2DS sales jumped recently. The reason for that is because you can play watered down Nintendo experiences on your smartphone that are evidently making people interested in the real deal.



i.e., Pokemon?


----------



## StevenC (Oct 21, 2016)

narad said:


> i.e., Pokemon?



Yes. And every Pokemon game jumped hugely in sales with the release of Pokemon Go. Plus the new Pokemon game coming out next month, which always brings a surge in hardware movement, because there are always new young Pokemon fans.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 22, 2016)

Since the major gimmick is how it's portable, id love to see a full blown tradition Pokémon game on the Switch. That would absolutely get me back into Pokémon. I was hard core from the beginning up until Yellow came to America, then just completely fell off and haven't played since.


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 22, 2016)

Surprised this was not posted yet. 






I am most hype about From Software... possibility of portable Souls games?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 22, 2016)

'Tis nothing like a tablet in the standard sense. Tablets are good for crummy little games where precise control is irrelevant due to lack of physical buttons. You can still have fun with games on tablets, but trying to play any kind of shooter or platformer is unreasonably difficult. There's also more to rendering games than just the processor. The GPUs in tablets weren't built with gaming in mind. Standard tablets, like an iPad, were designed to be the jack of all trades and master of none. 

Essentially, as someone else I think mentioned, an iPad is super convenient and can do a lot of stuff, but stuff designed to do a specific task will always win out. They can browse the internet, but a computer can do it better. They can play games, but handhelds, consoles, and computers will do it better. You can record music on them, but a proper daw and software will do it better. You can take pictures, record videos, and/or edit the pics/videos, but actual cameras will always be better. It's convenient to have a little bit of everything at your finger tips, but something like this is actually very very cool, but it'll never beat having something tailor made for a task. Sure cheaper products, like cheaper digital cameras, will be hurt. I find it hard to believe that somebody would choose a phone or a tablet over a DSLR... Hell, Playstation and Xbox are still thriving despite tablet gaming, so clearly there's a market for higher quality games. You better believe I'd absolutely rather play Skyrim quality games with physical buttons on my plane rides or boring commutes instead of clunky tablet nonsense. Tablet games are good for killing time when taking a dump at work... This looks like it's way more than that, and I can personally say I'm actually interested in this console... Haven't been interested in ANYTHING nintendo since the gamecube. It really does just come down to can they deliver what's promised? With so many great names on board with them now, I desperately it's even half as cool as it looks. I'll definitely be looking out to see what people think of them once people get their hands on them, because this is just such a cool concept.

Hope this doesn't come off as offensive or anything. That's totally not my intent. I just think that legit gaming consoles and tablets/phones are two completely different ball games. The physical buttons on the console is reason enough to prefer the Switch over an iPad. Playing oldschool doom on the iPhone was fun and relatively doable, but good god was it way more difficult than it needed to be.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 26, 2016)

I saw it and was disappointed. Nintendo seems to think that even their flagship consoles need to be portable. 

They used to make awesome consoles, but now it seems like they're trying too hard to be niche. Or maybe the kiddie games they put out just don't need as much processing power or something. But I really wish they'd release an actual console that would give a PC a run for its money in terms of gaming quality. If they did that, Sony and Microsoft would be sweating bullets for sure. Nintendo definitely has the high ground on portable gaming, and maybe that's why they're working so hard to corner that market. But I feel it's time for them to come back to the home console market and take that sh*t over again. :/


----------



## bhakan (Oct 26, 2016)

I think this is a good move for Nintendo. Xbox/Playstation/PC are all competing for essentially the same gaming audience, so its smart of Nintendo to focus on portability because the other 3 don't really have any presence in that area. 

This is the first console to interest me in a while because my PC handles everything better than an Xbox/PS4, but I miss being able to sit on the couch and play co-op games with friends. Since I feel like everyone outside of Nintendo has forgotten that couch co-op exists, the Switch seems like it would fill a solid role for couch coop and portable gaming without trying to outperform my desktop.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 27, 2016)

Sony and Microsoft are basically competing to see who becomes obsolete first.


----------



## Veldar (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't think I'll be getting one unless they come out with a killer app straight up, the Wii u didn't have anything good for quite a while, in fact I still thing it doesn't have anything spectacular one it.

To me it seemed like the 3/2DS would be the last dedicated handheld system, with phones so powerful why carry around a giant tablet that can only we used to play games.

But if they made Sunshine 2 I'd end up with one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2016)

New rumor suggests that a port or Smash 4 will come later next year sometimes after launch.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New rumor suggests that a port or Smash 4 will come later next year sometimes after launch.



I mean, of course it will. It'll buy them time until Smash 5. And Sakurai worked himself half to death on 4, so it may have a new lead developer. 

Nintendo needs a LOT of games to get my interest, and it needs to pass my new 2 year test. I have to like a consoles lineup & support at the 2 year mark. This saved me from buying a Vita.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New rumor suggests that a port or Smash 4 will come later next year sometimes after launch.



Ok you have my attention. If they port Mario Maker as well, I'm sold.


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm not that excited about this really, but I'm sure I'll buy it day one like I always do.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 22, 2016)

Nintendo Switch Specs

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-nintendo-switch-spec-analysis

- Based on Tegra X-1 with custom changes for Nintendo (changes are not clarified)
- Runs underpowered undocked, docked full powered. 720p undocked, 1080p docked.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 23, 2016)

Starting to go from "Will preorder" to "wait and see". I'm pretty much building a whole 4k entertainment center in the new year, first I'm debating going for a PS4 Pro, and I need to sell my current PS4 before I can do that.

But then again, I miss having access to new first party Nintendo games...


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 25, 2016)

I think if you were expecting HDR 4K Nintendo, that'll be maybe the generation after the Switch. The HDR 4K market is already oversaturated by Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2016)

Aye, Nintendo hasn't made any effort to keep up with the hardware joneses in a very long time. I still think it looks great.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 26, 2016)

Mwoit said:


> I think if you were expecting HDR 4K Nintendo, that'll be maybe the generation after the Switch. The HDR 4K market is already oversaturated by Sony and Microsoft.



And likely won't even be a real thing until at least the end of 2017 with Scorpio.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 27, 2016)

Mwoit said:


> I think if you were expecting HDR 4K Nintendo, that'll be maybe the generation after the Switch. The HDR 4K market is already oversaturated by Sony and Microsoft.



Oh god, I would be surprised if Nintendo even had a 4K system with whatever (if anything) comes after the Switch  Keeping up with hardware is not Nintendo's game. Its their first party games that keep you coming back to their systems.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 27, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Oh god, I would be surprised if Nintendo even had a 4K system with whatever (if anything) comes after the Switch  Keeping up with hardware is not Nintendo's game. Its their first party games that keep you coming back to their systems.



You say that, but people forget that the Wii U was the first system to use 1080p/60fps as its standard. Sure there were a couple games that could manage that on PS3, but almost everything on Wii U is 1080p/60fps, unless you're doing split screen or something.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 30, 2016)

StevenC said:


> You say that, but people forget that the Wii U was the first system to use 1080p/60fps as its standard. Sure there were a couple games that could manage that on PS3, but almost everything on Wii U is 1080p/60fps, unless you're doing split screen or something.



Not true. Few (two, from what I could find) Wii U games run at 1080p/60fps. Most are 720p/60fps, others are 1080p/30fps. Examples:

Mario Cart 8: 720p/60fps
New Super Mario U: 720p/60fps
Wind Waker HD: 1080p/30fps
Nintendoland: 720p/60fps

Smash 4: 1080p/60fps in some modes, multiplayer can drop frame rate substantially.
Rayman Legends: 1080p/60fps


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 30, 2016)

The Wii-U is also basically "between" the generation of the PS3 and PS4. It was basically like what 20-30% more powerful than a last-gen system when it launched. It isn't on par with the PS4 or X-box 1. And after owning one for 4 years I would NOT call it next-gen especially given it's ....ing terrible UI, Store, UI lag, friend code ..... It plays Nintendo games and is "pretty enough" when running those games. 

I'm looking forward to the Scorpio to go with my PS4. And once I beat the Wii games I still own will be unloading my Wii-u. Such a disappointment for anything more than first party games. I'm an adult with a career, my city isn't one of the few with fantastic public transit, I don't play games "on the go" and Nintendo won't give me a modern home console. 

Sucks not being their target audience since I do love a bunch of the franchises. I don't expect to own a switch until the end of the lifecycle to cheaply play the 4 games I'll want.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 30, 2016)

Nintendo has been "in between" generations since at least GameCube. An arguement could possibly be made for N64 if it wasn't such a good system since it did come out after the PSone...


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 9, 2017)

"Nikkei Reports a Nintendo Switch Price of 25,000 Yen, Prompting $250 Speculation"

https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...ice_of_25000_yen_prompting_usd250_speculation


----------



## StevenC (Jan 12, 2017)

https://www.twitch.tv/nintendo

Switch Presentation starts in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 12, 2017)

...dammit Nintendo.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 13, 2017)

So far only two launch titles, which is worrying, but I want so many of the games. There's also Skyrim, Shin Megami Tensai, No More Heroes, Project Octopath Travellers (from the Bravely Default team), Dragon Quest X, XI and Dragon Quest Heroes I and II, Mincraft, Rime, FIFA and NBA 2K.

But two launch titles?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2017)

2 main launch titles does bother me too somewhat. 

So far a bunch of predictable suspects show up and even more Breath Of The Wild teasing. Yeah yeah, Zelda's in an imbuggerance and Link needs to sort things out. But I am looking forward to sorting things out in a massive world. 

Yeah yeah, Mario Kart eleventy billion the next generation and gasp, a new Mario game is what we all have come to expect. It is nice to see Splatoon get a sequel considering it's the a first new first-party IP Nintendo has done recently. And what looks like a new FP-IP, ARMS, which screams both Nintendo and 'force the player to use the gimmicky hardware controls'. Despite cynicism, I do welcome more new IP, but ARMS suspiciously reminds me of that dreadful Castlevania fighting game for the Wii a few years back... 

I'm hoping No More Heroes is a new game rather than a port. And any EA Sports game can just go straight to the bin as far as I'm concerned. 

Ultra Street Fighter 2 is something I should be on board for, but it bugs me feeling like it's just a port of the Super Turbo remix but with "Evil and Violent" skins of 2 characters who invented the fighting game pallette swap. 

Xenoblade 2 caught me completely off guard. I loved the first game, but never got to play Xenoblade X (yet) largely on the count of being "a Wii U game". X2 is even taunting me with the fact that the composers of the first game (sans Yoko Shimomura) are back on board. Dammit once more....

I really want my cynicism to be shut down. X2 and Zelda so far are doing it for me.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's the Japanese launch titles, by the way. All I've found so far.

Zelda Breath of the Wild
1-2 Switch
Dragon Quest Heroes 1+2
Nobunaga no Yabou Power Kit 
I am Setsuna
Puyo Puyo Tetris
Disgaea 5
Super Bomberman R

Here's a full list of titles for the console so far:

http://www.nintendo.com/games/game-...ch|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|featured|des|-|-


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 13, 2017)

NEW MARIO AW YEAH


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 13, 2017)

Honestly, so far, it's looking better than I thought it was going to. It's gimmicky, sure, but it also seems quite practical if you chose to use it more traditionally, and it seems to be delivering in terms of making third-party developer's jobs easier, as well as delivering upgraded visuals.

Then the games.

That Super Mario Odyssey looked pretty awesome and got me pumped. I've always been a big fan of the main Mario titles, and this one seems to be knocking it out of the park again... we'll see though.

Xenoblade 2 also caught me completely off guard; I didn't even know they were working on another one. Never played a Xenoblade game, but I've always inexplicably been a fan because of the art direction and music. (And the gameplay looks fantastic.)

But holy sh*t. My expectations for Zelda: Breath of the Wild have always been high, but that last trailer literally had me gasping. I felt like a totally rabid fanboy, and felt no shame in it. 

That's $400 (CAD) that I know I shouldn't spend but will probably end up spending anyway... it's funny, because I haven't bought any new gear in years under the pretense that I'm a starving university student, yet I'd likely feel no remorse in buying a Switch with the new Zelda on it.


----------



## jwade (Jan 13, 2017)

Sad to see them drop the ball this badly. Never thought I'd see the day that Nintendo goes the way of Sega, but here it is, the final hardware release by Nintendo. #ripnintendo


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jan 13, 2017)

jwade said:


> Sad to see them drop the ball this badly. Never thought I'd see the day that Nintendo goes the way of Sega, but here it is, the final hardware release by Nintendo. #ripnintendo



Can I get that crystal ball when you're done with it? I need to see if I win the lottery.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 13, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...dammit Nintendo.



Xenoblade 2 is coming out in 2017, by the way. In Japan at least.


----------



## SirToastalot (Jan 15, 2017)

StevenC said:


> Xenoblade 2 is coming out in 2017, by the way. In Japan at least.



I was not expecting anything Xenoblade related this early in the Switch's time frame, and with a vague 2017 release date! A very pleasant surprise.

The speculation seems to be that there are two 'Xenoblade' teams within Monolith Soft. One is concentrating on the more futuristic/sci-fi arm: Chronicles X, and the other is developing the more traditional Chronicles line. 
A few years ago they put out recruitment adverts featuring artwork that looked more nature-related (trees/spirits/creatures) for an unannounced title - people presumed that it was for a 3DS RPG title, but it never materialised. Can we safely assume that they were recruiting for XC2 and that it's been in development for a while now?

I don't think I'll be getting the Switch on launch (I've never bought a games console that early on), so I'll stick with the Wii U for 'Breath of the Wild' and see how things shape up, but Xenoblade Chronicles 2 is a very tempting prospect. Hooray for it being an alleged direct sequel to the original game and the return of ACE and others to the composing team.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/16/nintendo-switch-joy-con-charging-grip/

God damnit Nintendo.


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 19, 2017)

Im buying one for sure. I dont like all the dang extra stuff, just include the important stuff for a solid package. Oh well. Never got a Wii U so Mario Kart 8 will be nice. 

I hope it wont end like the Wii did for me, I only got it for smash, zelda, mario kart and mario galaxy.
So some cool titles is what im hoping for.
Im not sure about the new Mario, i thought it looked awfull with the gta style map.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 19, 2017)

Okay, top to bottom:

Cool console is REALLY cool. Hopefully this will converge the stationary and mobile consoles Nintendo has. I'd rather have 1 really cool pseudo-mobile console, a la what we see now, than two different consoles with different games and performances. Holy cow it's cool they allow to downscale performance and resolution, to allow for mobility. And it won't be an issue in terms of kids; since they can scale the games and the performance relative to the hardware, they can release a future console "NinX", full 4k60fps docked and 1080p60fps undocked, and console "NinY", 1080p60fps docked and 480p60fps undocked in a kid-friendly form-factor. Same software package, same games, just 2 different hardware configs and 3 resolutions. 

Few launch titles are worrysome. No cross compatability is double so. Hopefully this console is different enough that parents actually recognize it as its own entity rather than another Wii (which was a super fail last gen), which will push sales in the range of the acceptable. Having a LoZ as launch is strong, but god damn push that mario game earlier!

Making mario kart 8 into a deluxe edition was a smart move. HD remakes are fine, but this game probably underperformed due to console sales; this console will sell way more, and having it available will push the sales figures way up. But come on; WHY NOT SSB4 ALSO?!

Big fan of Splatoon as a concept, glad they use it. Xenoblade return is awesome. Arms looks cool.

Okay Nintendo, you have grabbed my interest, and shown capability. Now go dominate!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 19, 2017)

Mwoit said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/16/nintendo-switch-joy-con-charging-grip/
> 
> God damnit Nintendo.



Meh, just plug your controller in when you are done playing.


----------



## lewis (Jan 19, 2017)

jwade said:


> Sad to see them drop the ball this badly. Never thought I'd see the day that Nintendo goes the way of Sega, but here it is, the final hardware release by Nintendo. #ripnintendo



I actually feel the opposite to you.

I thought the Wii and the Wii U were gimmicky garbage that made me feel like they were sadly going the way of Sega...but this has restored my faith entirely.

me and the missus want a Switch now to replace her Wii (which she loves but I hate and this was the compromise/agreement) 

but yeah funny how everyone's views are so different. I cant wait to pick this console up (and Ive personally NEVER purchased a Nintendo Console)

I owned a SNES (was a gift) and played the N64 round mates loads but until now, never bought one.


----------



## mongey (Jan 19, 2017)

I was thinking of getting a 3ds for my train commute. 

May have to hold off just to see how the switch goes.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 19, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Meh, just plug your controller in when you are done playing.



My gripe with this is that this is the sort of thing that should be standard on the console upon purchase. The fact there are varying versions of the grip itself (plastic grip and chargeable grip) confuses the customer base and is just annoying. I do agree that yes, I can plug in my controller once I am done and there are no problems but if Nintendo want to unify their broken platform, they should keep things simple.

I think the Switch needs a stronger software suite to really sell. At the moment the initial launch titles look sparse aside from Zelda.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 19, 2017)

Fire Emblem for Switch announced for 2018. Also, FE Warriors confirmed for N3DS as well, but based on Hyrule Warriors for N3DS, I'll be getting the Switch version.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2017)

Fire Emblem Warriors is just the Musou engine by Koei/Tecmo, which they've been using for Dynasty Warriors. It's been their main template for other franchises like Gundam and Fist Of The North Star.

Hyrule Warriors was Nintendo's first flitting attempts with the Musou engine and it makes sense that Fire Emblem gets the same treatment. And of course being Koei/Tecmo, you can guarantee to have one thing: glorious jiggle physics.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 20, 2017)

Mwoit said:


> My gripe with this is that this is the sort of thing that should be standard on the console upon purchase. The fact there are varying versions of the grip itself (plastic grip and chargeable grip) confuses the customer base and is just annoying. I do agree that yes, I can plug in my controller once I am done and there are no problems but if Nintendo want to unify their broken platform, they should keep things simple.
> 
> I think the Switch needs a stronger software suite to really sell. At the moment the initial launch titles look sparse aside from Zelda.



IMO, your last point eclipses anything to do with the controller. Nintendo has sort of always had this problem to some extent. The best titles for the NES were years after launch, for example. Looking at Zelda and Mario, I'm not sure what to think yet, but if Nintendo's habit is to release a new console, come up with a Mario and a Zelda, and maybe one or two other hit titles, then slack off on developing further software, and scare away most third parties, there is no use in people buying that console.

I've heard the argument that Nintendo releases consoles that are great for little kids. While I agree that it's true, because of the intuitive controls and game mechanics, if that's the main selling point, a toddler or preschooler can also play an old console or a leap pad, since the same logic applies and everything is new to them anyway. With that argument in mind, what's the point of spending another $300?

I've been a huge fan of Nintendo since the first time I played an NES (The Legend of Zelda), and I collected tons of NES games and SNES games and N64 games, and I was a huge fan of the Wii, but, to me, the Wii U was just really a letdown, and 95% of why was the lack of software.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 20, 2017)

I was definitely into the idea of this console originally, but from what I've seen it's not powerful enough to hang with modern AAA games, which means even though they boasted 3rd party developers, it's probably going to have very few modern 3rd party games. The fact that their biggest flashiest 3rd party game is Skyrim which is 6 years old says a lot. I'm just not enough of a hardcore Nintendo fan to buy a console solely to play Nintendo games


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 21, 2017)

bhakan said:


> I was definitely into the idea of this console originally, but from what I've seen it's not powerful enough to hang with modern AAA games, which means even though they boasted 3rd party developers, it's probably going to have very few modern 3rd party games. The fact that their biggest flashiest 3rd party game is Skyrim which is 6 years old says a lot. I'm just not enough of a hardcore Nintendo fan to buy a console solely to play Nintendo games



that's what a PC is for


----------



## bhakan (Jan 21, 2017)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> that's what a PC is for


I mean that's what I currently use. I like the idea of having a console around to play with friends and stuff though but I'm not sold on any of the current consoles.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 1, 2017)

Some Switch ads:


----------



## narad (Feb 1, 2017)

Guys, don't play your Switch on the toilet. Don't play your Switch on the toilet and then throw a party with several of your friends playing the Switch. Nintendo.....


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 2, 2017)

Not gonna lie, after watching Nintendo's original press conference I was a little underwhelmed and thinking this is Wii U 2.0, but now that I've had more time to let it sink in and have been following everything I'm pretty pumped about the Switch and really hope it succeeds. I'm leaning heavily on the side of picking one up. Zelda looks great and with my kids being 7 and 3, Mario Kart would be endless fun with them. Not to mention being able to bring this thing on the road for trips for them. I know there will be great Nintendo exclusives, but really hoping to see more on the "games" side here.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 2, 2017)

I got burned on the wii and then wii-U. You need to be really sure you like nintendo's first party games, because that's all you're guaranteed. I love them, but I'm not much for replaying games. They released Monster hunter on it, so I thought I'd be getting the rest as well. NOPE. So I basically have a Smash/Mario kart box for when friends come over. I have no intention of picking one up within the first 3 years, if then.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 2, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I got burned on the wii and then wii-U. You need to be really sure you like nintendo's first party games, because that's all you're guaranteed. I love them, but I'm not much for replaying games. They released Monster hunter on it, so I thought I'd be getting the rest as well. NOPE. So I basically have a Smash/Mario kart box for when friends come over. I have no intention of picking one up within the first 3 years, if then.



I do love first party Nintendo games that much, but I have so many PS4 games that the earliest I'd even look at a Switch is probably around the time Mario Odyssey comes out. Even then, I'm waiting for Wii Us to get cheap so I can get Mario Maker...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 2, 2017)

I mean I got the Wii U for 200, and I have about 14 games for it with 5 I still play on regular basis. So I got my mileage for how much I got it for pretty easily. Got into the Wii U very late though, sometime like 2 years in.

I already preordered the Switch solely for Breath of the Wild and the other first party games they've already announced for this year. I'm more into PC gaming, but I've always said I would support Nintendo whenever they have another console out. Hoping it turns out good.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 3, 2017)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I mean I got the Wii U for 200, and I have about 14 games for it with 5 I still play on regular basis. So I got my mileage for how much I got it for pretty easily. Got into the Wii U very late though, sometime like 2 years in.
> 
> I already preordered the Switch solely for Breath of the Wild and the other first party games they've already announced for this year. I'm more into PC gaming, but I've always said I would support Nintendo whenever they have another console out. Hoping it turns out good.



I got the Wii U at launch, and spent maybe ~2 weeks very casually exploring Nintendoland, and then I played Zombie U a little, and played maybe 3 or 4 games on the console once or twice. So, I essentially played two games on the console, which is a record low for me. I loved the Wii, but I could have taken a pass on the Wii U and my life would have been no different.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 5, 2017)

bostjan said:


> I got the Wii U at launch, and spent maybe ~2 weeks very casually exploring Nintendoland, and then I played Zombie U a little, and played maybe 3 or 4 games on the console once or twice. So, I essentially played two games on the console, which is a record low for me. I loved the Wii, but I could have taken a pass on the Wii U and my life would have been no different.



everyone likes different things.. Thats how I felt with a ps4 or xbox one s.. I'd have very little games that interest me, especially since they haven't made a good final fantasy or castlevania in 10 years. Another FPS or third person RPG with insane graphics, crappy controls and no story as their big games of the year? Oh how exciting. Outside of Halo and Madden, I dont think any games on the xbox even remotely interest me.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm not buying it at launch (mostly because I forgot and don't want to spend all the money right away) but I'll probably get it this summer. I rarely sit in front of my tv so having it semi-handheld is cool. I'm also incredibly excited about every new Zelda and proper Mario platformer and kart game, so yeah  I dig the ability to play split screen and both using one 'half' of the side controllers.

Here's to hoping it'll do better than the Wii U (the only Nintendo console I don't own since I bought a GameBoy Color at age ~10).


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 10, 2017)

Can't edit my previous post so, double post time!

After seeing Blunty review it, I'm pretty sure: I'll be buying one in a few months unless it turns out to be a complete POS at launch.


I can carry the console with a controller in my bag and play at my place while I leave the dock at my GF's (who prefers the big screen, I've never really minded smaller screens much), play Mario Kart with friends or show off Zelda wherever I am... Plus in portable mode it has USB-C charging so I can hook up my powerbank.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 16, 2017)

Game in the UK are doing a midnight launch for the Switch, so it looks like the 3rd will be a very long day of Zelda.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 17, 2017)

Zelda DLC

http://kotaku.com/now-even-zelda-breath-of-the-wild-is-getting-dlc-and-a-1792338071

:'(


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 17, 2017)

Nintendo is trying to catch up with the times in the weirdest way....


----------



## StevenC (Feb 17, 2017)

Mwoit said:


> Zelda DLC
> 
> http://kotaku.com/now-even-zelda-breath-of-the-wild-is-getting-dlc-and-a-1792338071
> 
> :'(



As far as I'm concerned, Breath of the Wild seems to be a complete game as it is sold. The DLC seems genuine extra stuff, so therefore I'm ok with them releasing DLC. So far in my experience with Nintendo's handling of DLC I've been quite happy, with the likes of Fire Emblem and Splatoon. But also Mario Kart was the best value for money DLC ever, so I have full faith in Nintendo making it worth it.

To be honest, I'd rather have overpriced DLC that isn't worth it than an unfinished game they sell to me over a year. For example recent games from other developers have come out unfinished, with as much content as the demos, then charged the full price of a game again for the DLC if you want the finished game. I'd also rather when they announce a season pass they tell me what it is and when I'll get it, unlike other developers who charge £50 for something at some point in the next year.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 17, 2017)

Also, to be fair, $20 isn't the worst I've heard for a Season pass (or "Expansion Pass" or whatever...)


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 20, 2017)

While DLC overkill is the bane of modern gaming, I remember buying tons of expansion cd roms years ago. It was already common for games like age of empires.

And I'm fine with add-on/expansion content as long as it's an actual extra. Like with fallout, I can play a complete game and I usually never bought the dlc until a year or more after the original release. Same with Borderlands.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 24, 2017)

FAST RMX, Snipperclips and Shovel Knight are all launch titles now!

My day 1 will be very busy.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 11, 2017)

Got my Switch in, and a lot of people are complaining about this but a lot of docks have the front panel bent inwards causing scratches when you dock the system and undock it. I don't recommend adding padding to the dock, but get one of those tempered glass screen protectors. 

I got the amfilm one on Amazon and it's awesome, comes with a ton of extra supplies and an extra screen protector if you damage or mess up the first one. But it actually feels like glass which is great in comparison to the plastic screen the Switch came with.

If anyone's curious, if you leave the dock near a window and put a book or something slightly larger than the dock inside it. It'll bend back into place and get a bit more straight, I preferred doing that rather than sending it back and waiting with my fingers crossed if the next one would be straight or not. So fair warning, at least the plastic and rubber inserts can't scratch the tempered glass.


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2017)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Got my Switch in, and a lot of people are complaining about this but a lot of docks have the front panel bent inwards causing scratches when you dock the system and undock it. I don't recommend adding padding to the dock, but get one of those tempered glass screen protectors.
> 
> I got the amfilm one on Amazon and it's awesome, comes with a ton of extra supplies and an extra screen protector if you damage or mess up the first one. But it actually feels like glass which is great in comparison to the plastic screen the Switch came with.
> 
> If anyone's curious, if you leave the dock near a window and put a book or something slightly larger than the dock inside it. It'll bend back into place and get a bit more straight, I preferred doing that rather than sending it back and waiting with my fingers crossed if the next one would be straight or not. So fair warning, at least the plastic and rubber inserts can't scratch the tempered glass.



Im saving for a switch atm and I havent heard about this, therefore this is top notch advice. Thank you for this. I will heed this warning and buy the screen protectors and things at the same time when I do order.

naughty Nintendo, shipping the switch with these issues is really poor. Especially when the Wii U was garbage. You would think they would have hit a home run with the switch. Shame.

(I still want one haha)


----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2017)

I played a Switch this weekend. It was really nifty. _Breath of the Wild_ has a little bit of a learning curve - it felt similat to playing _Ocarina of Time_ on the N64 for the first time, which was an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 13, 2017)

lewis said:


> Im saving for a switch atm and I havent heard about this, therefore this is top notch advice. Thank you for this. I will heed this warning and buy the screen protectors and things at the same time when I do order.
> 
> naughty Nintendo, shipping the switch with these issues is really poor. Especially when the Wii U was garbage. You would think they would have hit a home run with the switch. Shame.
> 
> (I still want one haha)



Yeah no prob dude! I'm actually glad mine got delayed over launch weekend, I got to read about all this and order everything like the screen protector I needed before using the thing


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 9, 2017)

Has anyone with a switch bought Mario Kart 8 and have kids that play it? My kids are about to turn 8 and 4 and I really want to get a switch with Mario Kart 8 if they can play it. I'm thinking they can handle it especially with the auto-steer, auto-accelerate options which they could start with and learn to do without. Thoughts for those with kids that play it?


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 9, 2017)

I got Mario Kart 8 to try and get my fiancee to play, and maybe my son when he can grip a controller without chewing it.... But I can picture this not being too difficult for your little ones. Mario Kart has also been pretty easy to pick up and play, more difficult to master. I know this was the first Mario Kart I've played since 64, and was able to pick it back up in minutes.

Maybe not the exact answer you're looking for, but overall, I feel your little ones wouldn't have too much of an issue playing Mario Kart 8.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 9, 2017)

IMO, 4 is probably about the perfect age to try it out. Nintendo does a good job on games like this to make them fairly intuitive to play.

---------

I just bought my wife a Switch for her birthday. She seems to really like it so far. They are still not super easy to find, but they are out there if you look hard enough.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 9, 2017)

Visiting my 4 and 5 year old cousins who had never played video games, they couldn't figure Mario Kart out at all. Giving it to 6 and 7 year old cousins who had played video games went over really well.

The kids that couldn't play it still had a blast, though.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 10, 2017)

It's funny cause my kids would sit and watch videos all day of people playing MK on YouTube, so even if they can't do it they can watch me!! Haha!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 13, 2017)

So another question for you guys, are the left joycon issues still present with it losing connection? And what about the dock scratching the screen? I was thinking I'd have to pick up one of those $10 or so dock covers cause I'd hate to get a scratch on there right away!


----------



## StevenC (Jun 13, 2017)

Dock scratching is very rare and fixable, caused by the dock being at the wrong angle. Left Joy Con issues are disappearing, but if you have it Nintendo will fix it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 13, 2017)

^ I haven't had the scratching issue. In fact, I don't see how that'd happen; glass is a lot harder than the plastic the dock is made of. I have, however, had a few issues with the left Joycon losing connection, but only when I'm decently far from the console (more than 3 meters/9 feet or so).

Also, how do they "fix" it? Remotely? It doesn't feel like a hardware issue, but it could well be, in which case I'd need to get the console replaced and/or Joycon replaced.

In other news, the Switch seems to promise some neat stuff coming up. Super Mario Odyssey looks deliciously wacky and totally fantastic:



And I think I shat my pants when I saw this:


----------



## StevenC (Jun 13, 2017)

The screen is plastic, not glass. The issue with the Joy Con is the antenna, which they replace. They can send you a replacement controller as well to reduce downtime, but the issue hasn't been cropping up much lately.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 13, 2017)

Woops! I could have sworn the screen was glass. That would make more sense then. I may just contact them then to see if they can help me with it.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 13, 2017)

Some company sells tempered glass screen covers on Amazon for like, a 2 pack for 10 bucks. Work like a charm, not hard to apply. Applied one to my Switch as soon as I got it. Its survived my 2 year old so far, so that's saying something.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 14, 2017)

Just bought a switch. The stores here finally had save 6 of deliveries come in and I couldn't pass up on the opportunity. I'll be playing Zelda the rest of the month....

Also, all the games at E3 look cool. That's mostly what made me buy a switch over the ps4 (which I still is want because horizon zero dawn...). From Splatoon to the weird Mario & Rabbids meets x-com game. Excited for the next year of Nintendo games. First time since the Wii came out I've been really excited about them.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yeah, they had some cool showings yesterday. Would have loved to hear more about their online/multiplayer service and where that's going though, and see what other past games they'll be adding to the eshop. But methinks they're holding until they're absolutely sure all Wii and Wii U sales are wiped out before they announce more games coming to eshop.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 14, 2017)

I wouldn't be shocked if they try to get as many "new/deluxe/remastered/etc" versions of Wii U games to Switch as possible, since the Wii U did so poorly and a lot of people missed out on some quality games, despite the failings on the system. Mario Kart 8 and Pokken Tournament being 2 such examples. Heck, even Splatoon 2 seems like Splatoon Deluxe (but hey, I could be proven wrong when I pick it up). I'd put money (and REALLY REALLY REALLY hope this happens) on Smash Bros. for Wii U getting a port. Bayonetta 2 would be nice. I WISH there would be a version of Mario Maker on Switch, I'm just not sure how that would work...

But man, E3 made the Switch look 100x more promising and making me not regret my Switch impulse purchase so much. Though I wish they elaborated on the Classic Game service and/or even mention the Virtual Console (I guess those are existing as separate entities?)


----------



## StevenC (Jun 14, 2017)

Splatoon 2 has new weapon types, new weapons, new stages, new modes, new multiplayer mechanics, new equipment mechanics, and a new story. Calling it Splatoon Deluxe is an insult.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 16, 2017)

Pokken desperately needed the port. It wasn't up to date (arcade version was further along) and the Wii U release was hobbled by a need for two systems to play local matches properly. Smash 4 will almost certainly get ported, but there are some potential drawbacks to that.


----------

